# Safeguard - what to do with milk



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I posted Thursday and yesterday about my doeling with the swollen belly. On the vet's direction, I am worming my whole herd with Safeguard. There are no directions on milk withdraw, but a 6 day slaughter withdraw. Is the milk ok? or should I feed it to the pigs for a week or more? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

For dairy cattle, there is no milk withdrawal. An official withdrawal time has not been established for goats.

It's up to you.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

In most cases the withdraw time for wormers is the same for goats as cattle. No reason to think it would take any longer or any less to leave the system.
They simply have not done tests with goats only cattle.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I would feed it to the pigs rather than to the family just to be on the safe side. I always figure if I couldn't eat the meat for a week then I better not drink the milk either but that's just how my mind figures it.


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

Safegard is pretty much useless- I'd go with Strongid- Pyrantel Pamoate.

Milk withdrawal? Meh........many of these wormers were developed for humans and also have animal uses. We do not do any withdrawals whatsoever for milk because we are drinking it for ourselves. If someone in the family has a sensitivity to a wormer, they don;t drink the milk. Besides, we need worming too- anyone who works around animals should also worm themselves.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Safeguard is effective for tapeworms. Use at three to five times the dosage on the label.

If you have barberpole worms, you need to use Cydectin.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Safeguard is effective for tapeworms. Use at three to five times the dosage on the label.
> 
> If you have barberpole worms, you need to use Cydectin.


She has strongyles. I had just dewormed with Eprinex, which I understand has the same efficacy as Cydectin.

He has me giving the Safeguard at 100mg/kg/5 days


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

What is the purpose of giving Safeguard to this goat?


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> What is the purpose of giving Safeguard to this goat?


Strongyles. The vet told me that there has been a resistance built up in our area to Cydectin, but that the Safeguard seems to be working.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

OK. We'll assume that he has fecal test evidence.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> OK. We'll assume that he has fecal test evidence.


He did. She pooped all over the floor, so they had a good sample.


----------



## stroudprepper (Feb 26, 2014)

betsy h. said:


> Safegard is pretty much useless- I'd go with Strongid- Pyrantel Pamoate.
> 
> Milk withdrawal? Meh........many of these wormers were developed for humans and also have animal uses. We do not do any withdrawals whatsoever for milk because we are drinking it for ourselves. If someone in the family has a sensitivity to a wormer, they don;t drink the milk. Besides, we need worming too- anyone who works around animals should also worm themselves.


The fact that you do not follow guidelines for milk withdrawal proves my next statement.. Safeguard is one of the best wormers on the market for sheep. You have to FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS and trust the manufacturer a little in order to use it correctly.. I called Merck and the girl told me that there is basically NO toxic level for sheep as they have done tests using 99x the recommended dosage for goats.. She also said that for sheep you would want to use at least double the dosage that it states for goats.. I had a barber pole problem on pasture and i literally went through every wormer they make.. I hesitated using safeguard because a couple un informed morons told me it was worthless so yes i lost a couple Icelandic sheep and then i figured screw it.. I gave a DYING ewe a 3x dosage of safeguard.. her jaw was so bottlejawed that her head looked like a black balloon. The next day she was looking better and she survived.. before you bash someone elses suggestion make ---- sure you are dispensing factual information and not just your disgruntled opinion


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

This thread is 6 years old

The person you quoted hasn't posted in 5 years

And oddly, it took you two years to make your first post


----------

